# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Високосный год

## Asteriks

*Раз в четыре года бывает високосный год. Почему-то считается, что большинство несчастий происходит с людьми именно в високосный год. Какие годы считаются високосными и стоит ли их так уж опасаться? Грядущий 2010 год, случайно, не високосный?*

----------


## Sanych

2008 был високосный. Значит следующий будет 2012 г. Ну а вообще и без високосных много всякого случается. И думаю если человек умер, ему без разницы уже какой год был.

----------


## Asteriks

А страх у людей откуда перед этим годом?

----------


## Sanych

А откуда мнение что на Пасху всегда погода хорошая??? Хотя по статистике далеко не так. Не понятное издревле считалось опасным.

----------


## Asteriks

Кстати, на еврейскую пасху всегда холодно, но это понятное дело, она раньше православной. А можно подвести и другую идею. Природа евреев не жалует, а православных да. А високосный - это в нём 29 февраля есть.




> Легенды и мифы високосного года
> 
> Для начала, откуда вообще взялось понятие "високосный год"? Оказывается, реформируя календарь, Юлий Цезарь распорядился вставлять этот день туда, где прежде располагался дополнительный месяц мерцедоний, - между 23 и 24 февраля. Так и получилось, что раз в четыре года в феврале было сразу два 24 числа.
> 
> Но в ту пору у римлян был своеобразный счет дней и 24-е число они обозначали как "шестой день до мартовских календ". 6-е число по-латыни секстус, а второе 6-е число - биссекстус (bissextus). Оттого и год с лишним днем в феврале стал называться биссекстилисом. А в русском языке это слово преобразилось в високос.
> 
> *Високосному году издревле приписывают различные бедствия, катастрофы, болезни и мор*.
> 
> Предполагается, что год нехороший "благодаря" *святому Касьяну.* Дополнительный день календаря - именно его день рождения. Впрочем, зачастую и святым-то его не считают. В словаре Даля какие только эпитеты в его адрес не употребляются: угодник Касьян Завистливый, Злопамятный, Скупой, Недоброжелательный. Однажды мужик попросил Касьяна и Николу помочь вытащить завязший по осеннему бездорожью воз. Касьян отказался, а Никола помог. Перед Богом же в раю Касьян оправдывался тем, что постеснялся, дескать, замарать свое райское платье. В наказание Касьяну Господь велел служить молебны только раз в четыре года, а отзывчивому, хоть и испачканному Николе - аж два раза в год. Есть и другие версии на тему нехорошести Касьяна. Например, такая: три года подряд Касьян пьет запоем, а на четвертый празднует день рождения трезвым.
> ...

----------


## Sanych

*Високосный год*

Високо́сный год (лат. bis sextus — «второй шестой») — год в юлианском и григорианском календарях, продолжительность которого равна 366 дням — на одни сутки больше продолжительности обычного, невисокосного года. Обычно високосным годом является каждый четвёртый год, хотя в григорианском календаре из этого правила есть исключения.

*История введения:*
В 46 году до н. э. римский император Гай Юлий Цезарь ввёл (разработанный александрийскими астрономами во главе с Созигеном) календарь, который был основан на том, что астрономический год примерно равен 365,25 суток (365 суток и 6 часов). Этот календарь был назван юлианским. Для того, чтобы выровнять шестичасовое смещение, был введён високосный год. Три года считалось по 365 суток, а в каждый год, кратный четырём, добавлялись одни дополнительные сутки в феврале.

В римском календаре дни считались по отношению к последующим календам (первый день месяца), нонам (5-й или 7-й день) и идам (13-й или 15-й день месяца). Так, день 24 февраля обозначался как ante diem sextum calendas martii («шестой день перед мартовскими календами»). Цезарь постановил добавлять к февралю второй шестой (bis sextus) день перед мартовскими календами, то есть второй день 24 февраля. Февраль был выбран как последний месяц римского года. Первым високосным годом стал 45 до н. э.

Цезарь был убит уже через два года после введения нового календаря, второй високосный год начался уже после его смерти. Возможно, этим объясняется тот факт, что жрецы, отвечавшие за функционирование календаря, не поняли принцип введения добавочного дня каждый четвёртый год, и вместо этого стали вводить добавочный день в феврале каждые три года (предполагается, что они отсчитывали четвёртый от года, предшествующего високосному). В течение 36 лет после Цезаря високосным был каждый третий год, и лишь затем император Август восстановил правильный порядок следования високосных лет (а также отменил несколько последующих високосных лет, чтобы убрать накопившийся добавочный сдвиг). Из сопоставления римских и египетских датировок в папирусе, найденном в 1999 году, было установлено, что високосными годами в Риме были 44, 41, 38, 35, 32, 29, 26, 23, 20, 17, 14, 11, 8 годы до н. э., 4, 8, 12 и в последующем каждый четвёртый год.

*Григорианский календарь*

Продолжительность тропического года (время между двумя весенними равноденствиями) составляет 365 суток 5 часов 48 минут 46 секунд. Различие в продолжительности тропического года и среднего юлианского календарного года (365,25 суток) составляет 11 минут 14 секунд. Из этих 11 минут и 14 секунд приблизительно за 128 лет складываются одни сутки.

По истечении столетий было замечено смещение дня весеннего равноденствия, с которым связаны церковные праздники. К XVI веку весеннее равноденствие наступало примерно на 10 суток раньше 21 марта, используемого для определения дня Пасхи.

Чтобы компенсировать накопившуюся ошибку и избежать подобного смещения в будущем, в 1582 году римский папа Григорий XIII провёл реформу календаря. Чтобы средний календарный год лучше соответствовал солнечному, было решено изменить правило високосных лет. По-прежнему високосным оставался год, номер которого кратен четырём, но исключение делалось для тех, которые были кратны 100. Отныне такие годы были високосными только тогда, когда делились ещё и на 400.

Иными словами, год является високосным, если он кратен 4 и при этом не кратен 100, либо кратен 400. Год не является високосным, если он не кратен 4, либо кратен 100 и не кратен 400.

Годы смены столетий, оканчивающиеся на два нуля, в трёх случаях из четырёх не являются високосными. Так, годы 1700, 1800 и 1900 не были високосными, так как они кратны 100 и не кратны 400. Год 2000 — високосный, так как он кратен 400. 2100, 2200 и 2300 — не високосные. В високосные годы вводится дополнительный день — 29 февраля.

----------


## vova230

Как не повезло тем, кто родился 29 февраля.

----------


## BiZ111

А как лишних 24 часа выравнивают 6-часовое смещение?

----------


## Sanych

Раз в 4 года високосный. 6*4=24 часа. Вот так и выравнивают.

----------

